# Anyone else excited for the Classic?!



## metzbgsu (Jun 28, 2008)

I am...it doesn't seem like the practice round went well though.

http://sports.espn.go.com/outdoors/tournaments/classic/news/story?id=3908310


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm really excited. It's my favorite tournament of the year to follow.


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Their practices never go well before the classic 

Gotta keep hush hush at their level

Can't wait to watch, I love this tournament


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

I'll be sure to set my DVR!


----------



## brandon0891 (Mar 5, 2008)

Here is the link so you can watch it. Watch it on ESPN2

It sucks I have guard drill this weekend so I wont be able to watch the weight ins online. Got to watch my fantasy picks!


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

I think when they get on the water Friday, they will find fish moving up, I'll bet they really catch 'em by the week end.


----------



## BowKat04 (Feb 27, 2005)

Whose everyone rooting for? I'd like to local Bill Lowen bring it back to Ohio!


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I think that Lowen aka the Turtle will have a good showing. If he can locate the right fish he can definitely catch them, but then again everybody in the classic can do that. Lowen does know river systems though.


----------



## OhioHuntr02 (Jan 2, 2006)

brandon0891 said:


> It sucks I have guard drill this weekend so I wont be able to watch the weight ins online.


Yea, I'll be at drill too. Why cant they just schedule drill around these things!


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

Kevin VanDam all the way. he is so good that it is hard not to root for him. i am all about ohio but i revert to the previous statement.


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

I have to root for Gary Klein. The guy has qualified for 26 Classics without a win. Poor guy's even been shot at.


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

OhioHuntr02 said:


> Yea, I'll be at drill too. Why cant they just schedule drill around these things!


It will all be on my DVR if you and Kevin miss the coverage.


----------



## brandon0891 (Mar 5, 2008)

OSU_Fisherman said:


> It will all be on my DVR if you and Kevin miss the coverage.


DVR's are a great thing I already have mine scheduled for it!


----------



## OhioHuntr02 (Jan 2, 2006)

OSU_Fisherman said:


> It will all be on my DVR if you and Kevin miss the coverage.


Oh not to worry Jason...the DVR is already set!


----------



## junkyardbass (Mar 19, 2006)

I have my DVR set and also had my Girl Friend set in on her DVR as a back up in case mine doesn't tape for some reason.  I'm not really rooting for anyone I just want to see some :B .


----------



## Fishin4Busch (Mar 31, 2008)

DVR??? I got the VCR set...I'm pullin for Van Dam


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

My top 3 picks are KVD just because he is a stud. Bill Lowen and Gary Klien. Hackney should have a good tourney also.


----------



## Procraft180 (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm rooting for KVD, and Iaconelli. They have to be my two favorite fisherman. Whats this about Bain-Moore qualifying for the Classic, I'm hoping she does really well just because she's a woman and well the first woman in the Classic.


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

brandon0891 said:


> DVR's are a great thing


Agreed!

Oh, I forgot to name my picks.
It is hard for me not to put Bill Lowen up towards the top since he is so good on rivers.
If the bite gets tough, I'll go with KVD
If not those two, I'll put in a vote for Iaconelli just because I think he's cool


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

http://sports.espn.go.com/outdoors/tournaments/classic/news/story?id=3916699

Rick Clunn got his boat stuck, wander if he got it out.


----------



## 5 bassing (May 15, 2008)

I am looking forward to this tournament. I like KVD he is a machine.


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

I am disliking BASS being partners with espn. You can not even watch the live weigh ins unless your isp is verizon. But hey you can listen for free. Bass IMO is hurting relationships with its members. Being a member and can not even keep track of the tourney. That just plan SUCKS!


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

I agree with what you said. Also I wish they would show more on the water coverage instead of all the blabbing at the desk.


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

That and a couple other reasons is why I didn't renew my BASS membership. I'm FLW all the way now. BASS is all corporate now, all about the money.


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

yes, too much talking @ the desk. show more on the water footage. same stuff every day, same video clips same talking, it sucks


----------



## metzbgsu (Jun 28, 2008)

angler69 said:


> yes, too much talking @ the desk. show more on the water footage. same stuff every day, same video clips same talking, it sucks


Been noticing that. I've just been following online instead reading live blogs and watching video if I can get it to work.


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

angler69 said:


> yes, too much talking @ the desk. show more on the water footage. same stuff every day, same video clips same talking, it sucks


On the plus side, I now know everything there is to know about locks on a river. haha! I swear they beat that dead horse for all it was worth.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Footage tonight was amazing. I have zero complaints. Awesome finish, felt bad for Ike...he truly thought he had it won.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Some of you guys actually like Mike "I scream my head off when I boat a 2lber" Iaconnelli. I can't fault folks for having their own opinion of a guy, but this really baffles me. 

I think he is a complete moron.


----------



## brandon0891 (Mar 5, 2008)

Well we could go to coverage of 10 years ago when you couldnt listen on line, see it online, knew it would not be on your local news, and had to wait a month to get your magazine in the mail to find out what happend. Times have changed is it perfect no but it is better than what it used to be. I can understand why the show doesnt show full coverage of the anglers. I wouldnt want my hole being shown to other anglers to see what I was using, how I was using it, and where I was using it when I am fishing for the trophy and $500,000.00. Just my 2 cents on the matter.


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

fishingredhawk said:


> Footage tonight was amazing. I have zero complaints. Awesome finish, felt bad for Ike...he truly thought he had it won.


I agree, the coverage was very good and I enjoyed watching it all. I'm sure I'll end up watching it all again through the course of the next couple weeks before I delete them off the DVR.

I really thought Mike had it too, but I guess its nice to see Skeet get one... he seems like a good guy. What is the deal with his boat trailer? Is that all storage or just extra sponsor space? Either way, it looks pretty cool.

On another note, Martens has to be psyched about NOT getting 2nd again! haha.


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

GLAD to see that Skeet won and not Mike.


----------



## metzbgsu (Jun 28, 2008)

crittergitter said:


> Some of you guys actually like Mike "I scream my head off when I boat a 2lber" Iaconnelli. I can't fault folks for having their own opinion of a guy, but this really baffles me.
> 
> I think he is a complete moron.


I like him because I'm the same way. Does that make me a moron, too?  Haha


----------



## metzbgsu (Jun 28, 2008)

OSU_Fisherman said:


> What is the deal with his boat trailer? Is that all storage or just extra sponsor space? Either way, it looks pretty cool.


I asked my buddy last night who's fished with Skeet in an open before. That trailer really is all storage. I guess there aren't too many pros who use them. My first reaction was that seems like it could be hard to back up without jack-knifing it into your rear bumper.


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

crittergitter said:


> Some of you guys actually like Mike "I scream my head off when I boat a 2lber" Iaconnelli. I can't fault folks for having their own opinion of a guy, but this really baffles me.
> 
> I think he is a complete moron.


He's definitely no moron in my book, one of the best bass anglers on the planet. Great guy in person too, he has every right to scream out there...he's got the greatest job in the world.


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Skeet is a beast, and a hell of a fisherman. Wouldnt rather see anyone win it besides maybe Boyd.


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

crittergitter said:


> Some of you guys actually like Mike "I scream my head off when I boat a 2lber" Iaconnelli. I can't fault folks for having their own opinion of a guy, but this really baffles me.
> 
> I think he is a complete moron.


I've got to agree with CARP 104, Ike is a great guy in person and is very passionate about catching fish. There is absolutely no money on the line during his 'City Limits Fishing' TV show and he still screams when he breaks one off or catches his 5th one. 
I have this conversation with somebody at least a few times a year, and I always bring up the fact that people celebrate in different ways. I'm a quiet guy by nature, when I catch a nice fish it never gets more than a fist pump and a high-five from the other guy in my boat. Mike is a load/vocal guy.... this is how he celebrates. I can't fault somebody's celebration when they show their passion for what they're doing.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Man I'm happy Ike lost! I personally can't stand to watch him. To me it is just a show he puts on. But in his defense he has made alot of money by standing out and yelling. If I could make money looking like an idiot and screaming into a fishes throat, I would do it! I remember seeing Ike on TV years ago as he was coming up and he didn't seem to yell to near the extent that he does today.


----------



## norseangler (Jan 8, 2009)

Not a bad show, and I knew already that Reese had won. I don't care for Iaconelli's antics, which are obviously staged for the camera (and encouraged by ESPN), but he's obviously a good fisherman. I also posted this on the other thread: Just before the Classic, on Feb. 17, Ohio's first Classic qualifier, Andy Sceurman of Newark, died at the age of 68. He fished the 1973 and 1974 Classics.


----------



## Thick Rick (Feb 3, 2008)

"I Like Mike!"

Yup, I do. He has helped change a lot of the stereotypes people have about fishermen. Yes, he is loud and obnoxious when he catches a fish. But I don't think it is an act. I think it is his true passion. You should see me sometimes, haha. I agree with OSU, he is very passionate and as nice as anyone can be in person. I watched a seminar of his, then talked to him for about 15 minutes, then he signed autographs until everyone got one, over an hour, then he talked to me for another half hour and just loved talking about fishing. I found him to be very genuine.

I don't know, I guess some of us just feel like a 5 year old when we catch a big one. Skeet Reese did some pretty good screaming and carrying on of his own. And screaming did not help either of them win the Classic. They earned that. Nothing fake about doing that.


----------



## aRcHi3bUnKeR (Feb 1, 2009)

I'd have to agree with OSU here. If you see Ike on City Limits Fishing you can see the passion he has for it, even when there's no competition and no money on the line. I know his reactions can sometimes be over the top, but anyone who's been involved in a sport know there are those guys everywhere. I envy him b/c he can react the way I would if I didn't feel like it was against some ancient rule of the fishing gods. Ike is proof that you can let out a victory roar when you land a lunker and still be able to throw your line out and pull in another one. Skeet and Ike both fished a great tournament, and gave us an ending I won't soon forget.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

So how many Tournaments has Ike been DQ'd from? I don't have the exact number, but I believe it is several. I think he has gotten mouthy(I am not talking loud I am talking being a complete Arse) with some tourney officials. Yep, real class act that guy. 

He can catch fish. I'll give him that. However, I think there are others who represent the sport FAR better than he ever has. I may yell a little to when I catch a big fish, but I am not going bezerk when I boat a 2lb bass. Ya know..............in football some guys dance and act silly when they score a TD.................other guys hand the ball to the ref. I prefer the guys who hand the ball to the ref and act like they have been there before. 

I think Ike is a bit of a show boat attention hound, and I find it very obnoxious. AAaaaaaaaaaahhhhh well, I am done doggin on the guy now.


----------



## brandon0891 (Mar 5, 2008)

Two disqualifications... One he immediatly called the tournament director afterwards to see if he may have fished in an out of bounds area. He turned himself in for that one... That is taking the HARD right versus the easy wrong. His second one he gave his apology for it. Yeah he was wrong for cursing, but there are far worse things he could be doing that numerous other sports pros do. 

Maybe he is a bad guy to represent the sport of bass fishing I mean bad guys would volunteer their time to take a kid with cancer from the make a wish foundation fishing. I know he has taken atleast two kids out fishing from the Make a Wish foundation. It makes him even more worse that he gave out his personal contact info to the kids so they could keep in touch. Before people go jumping on the Bash Ike bandwagon you do need to look at more than just him doing a fist pump and screaming on a 2lb fish. I love watching people get that excited about doing stuff they love. He is not taunting the other fisherman and showing off what he did and they didn't. I would take offense to it if he was talking trash to other fisherman in the process of catching them. That you can compair to showboating in the endzone. 

It is guys like Ike that will continue to attract the younger anglers to bass fishing. I got hooked on wanting to tournament fish for bass when I started to see and read about KVD back in 91/92. It was easier for me as an 11 year old back then to relate to KVD vs Bill Dance or Jimmy Houston.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

brandon0891 said:


> Maybe he is a bad guy to represent the sport of bass fishing I mean bad guys would volunteer their time to take a kid with cancer from the make a wish foundation fishing. I know he has taken atleast two kids out fishing from the Make a Wish foundation. It makes him even more worse that he gave out his personal contact info to the kids so they could keep in touch. Before people go jumping on the Bash Ike bandwagon you do need to look at more than just him doing a fist pump and screaming on a 2lb fish. I love watching people get that excited about doing stuff they love. He is not taunting the other fisherman and showing off what he did and they didn't. I would take offense to it if he was talking trash to other fisherman in the process of catching them. That you can compair to showboating in the endzone.


I'm sure he is a good guy, I just don't like him one bit. I just personally don't see him doing his antics if there was no one around or if the cameras weren't rolling.


----------

